# Scott 2018



## dje31

Let this thread be a placeholder for the 2018 lineup. The MTBs are showing up on MTBR and elsewhere...so the road line should be imminent.

I'd think the Solace is due to be revamped. Would be nice, and helpful from a production standpoint, to have the frames / forks be disc or rim brake-equipped as the owner chooses or prefers.

Sorry, no pics are actual info from my end yet...didn't mean to be a tease.


----------



## dje31

Well, to answer my own thread, I've just looked through the German dealer book. Caveat: they don't offer the exact same models in all markets.

So, it looks like they've canned both the Solace and CR1, at least for Germany. Plasma, Foil, Addict, and Speedster is their road lineup, with a few Addict & Speedster Gravel / CX models.


----------



## ceugene

Frankly I'm surprised the CR1 lasted this long. It was assumed the Addict was going to be revamped when Orica-Scott showed up to the Tour Down Under with just Foils, but nothing ever came of it.

Considering Trek, Specialized, Cannondale, etc. have all doubled down on relaxed geometry endurance bikes with suspension systems and other damping properties, I'd be shocked if they only filled this space with aggressive geometry CX versions of the Addict and the alloy Speedster.

Perhaps Scott is giving the Speedster a carbon makeover as well as retaining the alloy versions?


----------



## dje31

I didn't look that carefully at the specs, just the models as a group.

After starting its life as the top shelf race road bike, the CR1 but has been relegated to the entry level carbon for a few years now. You're right about how surprising it is that they kept it around so long.

Maybe some of the upper Speedsters are carbon, merging with the CR1, but historically, they've just been alloy entry level.

Hard to imagine that they've given up on the endurance category, unless the next rev just wasn't ready for launch. Maybe there will be a mid-season release of the next Solace.


----------



## Indyxc

Any links to the 2018 Color schemes especially for the Foils?


----------



## jetdog9

The Addict disappeared for a whole year or two while it was redeveloped, right? Maybe that's just how Scott does things and same is happening with Solace?


----------



## dje31

Perhaps so...I'd forgotten that the Addict was out of the lineup briefly. Seems plausible.

Hopefully they take their time and get it right...and skip the gimmicks and gadgets that Trek and Specialized seem to embrace. Meh.


----------



## ceugene

Which gimmicks? Dropped seatstays? Everyone's doing that. Kamm-profiles? Everyone's doing that too. Integrated cockpits? Every last bit of aero benefit helps. Suspension? Not a gimmick. It increases both comfort and cornering grip. See MotoGP and Formula One...deflection/compliance is needed. Fatter tires can be used, but aero drag reduction is even more crucial than grip.


----------



## dje31

More like bolt-on / inline elastomers. If you do the layup correctly, you can build in compliance or stiffness where you want or need either.

Elastomers have a finite lifespan, so it's like building in obsolescence / shelf-life.

Aero, dropped stays, system integration, alternate tire sizes? No problem with that. I don't consider that gimmickry.

I wouldn't mind seeing them have the same frame / fork be disc or rim brake compatible. I love discs on my MTBs, but don't like them being forced on the road community. It gives the consumer options, and minimizes MFG costs by producing one frame / fork.


----------



## ceugene

The elastomers and the coil springs in the Trek / Specialized bikes are easily replaceable.

Also compliance and deflection are not really what I'm hinting at. Real, damped suspensions are coming front and rear to race bikes in the next few product cycles.


----------



## ceugene

Looks like the Solace may just give way to the the split Addict line-up. There's going to be RC "race" geometry bikes and more common endurance geometry bikes with 1" taller head tubes.


----------



## Rashadabd

New Scott Foil Disc and updated Addict (more tire clearance):

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/08/scott-announces-2018-foil-disc-new-addict-road-range/

I really like the look of the new Foil 20 Disc.


----------



## dje31

You were spot-on about this. Good call.


----------



## jetdog9

ceugene said:


> Looks like the Solace may just give way to the the split Addict line-up. There's going to be RC "race" geometry bikes and more common endurance geometry bikes with 1" taller head tubes.


Ding ding, winner winner! 

I'm a little disappointed to see the more premium oriented endurance frame in the Solace go away. I'm pretty sure some people raced the Paris-Roubaix on Solaces although it was won on a Foil. I doubt you'll see the new "endurance Addict" in pro races.

That said I probably don't know what I'm taking about as I happily ride a 2015 Addict and have no desire for an endurance frame at this point.


----------



## Rashadabd




----------



## dje31

Boy, howdy, it's quiet in here... < crickets >

No real chatter here for '19 either, but most of the hype is on the Scott MTB line, particularly the Ransom. < drool >


----------



## jetdog9

Are there any major industry milestones coming up where announcements are made? Scott hasn't really announced anything new on the road side for a while.

Personally, I don't think they've gone the right route having so many versions of bike using the Addict name. I think it's sort of diluted the product name or at least caused confusion.

Still loving my 2015 Addict, although I've been on my new cheap CX bike more lately.


----------



## dje31

The next major industry event on the calendar would be Sea Otter in April.

I was one of the first shops to embrace and bring in Scott when they returned to the US market in the mid 2000s. Great brand, company to deal with, innovation that made it an easy sell against tough competition. CR1 lit a fire, along with really great carbon that was light, strong, and not crazy expensive.

I never liked the name Addict, and told them that it's a word that almost never has a good connotation. And yet, it continues, even coming back after a year or two out of the line.

The non-RC Addicts are basically the Solace now, if you look at the geometry chart. Not crazy about the name Solace either, but it was / is a great riding frame. Would like to see the endurance / comfy / older-rider-no-longer-racing-but-still-likes-to-ride-long-and-fast-and-often-and-still-be-able-to-go-to-work-the-next-day category be addressed.

If I had a say, I'd like to see something like an endurance version of the Foil. Basically an aero-Solace with friendlier geometry.

Or maybe I'll just get a Foil with a shorter stem...


----------



## jetdog9

The Foil is apparently comfy enough to ride and win Paris-Roubaix, maybe they should just rebrand it. 😋


----------



## dje31

Yeah, that may actually be the best play, as of 2019.02.21.


----------

